# Letters of Recommendation



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I asked a couple professors for references a few months back and they agreed, but that was just for a job and I didn't end up actually using their reference. Now I think I want to ask for letters for grad school. I did great in their classes, but having SA, of course, I didn't really get to know them at all. I probably had the highest grade though in each of their classes so they won't say anything bad, but I'm not sure 2 of them even know who I am yet til I introduce myself. I definitely want to approach them in person to ask for a letter to get a feel for what they are thinking. Do you think I will get a good letter out of them or is it just gonna be generic since they don't know me well?


----------



## annie1000 (Jul 26, 2007)

I posted a few weeks ago about the same thing. I'm anxious about having to ask for recommendation letters from professors that I don't really know well. From what it sounds like from other people I've talked to, if you did well in the professor's class then go for it. Just put together a resume and a little packet of information about yourself (like hobbies, and stuff) so they have more to write about.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Letters of Recommendation are better when they're from someone who knows you--it doesn't have to be REALLY well, but just someone who knows enough about you.

If they don't even know who you are, they'll base everything they say off of the grade you got in their class, and it won't really show anything about YOU, just your accomplishments.

Personally, I think it'd be better if you could get letters of recommendation from professors that know you better. It's more genuine.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

:ditto Thats why I decided to do independent studies and become a student assistant with two professors I want recomendations from. It looks good for graduate school plus I need the money from work study. Its also helping my anxiety by forcing me to interact, visit various offices, handle phone calls, billing etc. In the end they will get to know me better since I see them everyday for the majority of the day and my letters of recommendation will highlight more than just an A in their classes.


----------



## Kaisa (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm really nervous about this too... I'm planning on going to grad school this spring (I'm tired of making peasant wages) and I know of one professor who I can ask, but I need a second letter... I don't know who else I could ask..I guess my old boss might write a letter for me, but she's not a professor so... I'm not sure what to do. I don't think any of my other professors would remember me, I'd feel really uncomfortable asking. Is it a bad idea to only have one letter from a professor? Should I suck it up and ask a random professor for a letter, hoping they remember me? *sigh*


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Kaisa,

You could e-mail old professors who you did well in their classes. They should have saved your grades. They won't be able to comment on your personal characteristics, but I've come to believe the most important thing is how well you did in their class because if you did well they can't say anything bad about you.


----------



## annie1000 (Jul 26, 2007)

I just asked for my first letter of recommendation today and my prof said yes! The way I worded it was "would you feel comfortable writing me a letter of recommendation?" so that way I wouldnt feel as rejected if she said no. I feel so much better! :banana


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Congrats annie1000!

I also asked a professor for a recommendation letter today. But I didn't feel very comfortable because he didn't seem to be in a very good mood and took a couple of questions I asked him the wrong way. So I asked him if he could explain my weaknesses and he told me that he could write a good but not "stellar" recommendation. I hope that he won't put anything bad in it, I'm worrying because his other undergraduate student got straight A+'s and got into Harvard, and then there's me.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Some professors don't save grades, so if you go ask for letters of rec and you don't think they'll remember you, it's probably best to take in some examples of your work for them, so they can either remember it or relearn why they gave you a good grade in the first place.

I remember when I asked a prof for a letter of rec and she didn't remember me at first. I told her that I wrote a paper on a particular subject and that she liked it so much, she kept it and that we also had lunch together one time. Then she said, "Oh yeah, quiet girl who sat in the back?" :fall 

She wrote the letter and I got into grad school, so I'm not complaining. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Tip: Draft a letter for your recommender. This basically entails writing your own letter of recommendation to "give them some ideas." Professors usually don't want to spend extra time trying to think of nice things to say about someone they hardly know, so do the work for them. I had a professor who basically returned to me the letter I gave her with her signature on it. If they have the time or desire, they'll change the wording into something they like more, but it can't hurt to help out.


----------

